# Maroon Primary Clutch Spring



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey guys i am Wanting to put a Maroon Clutch Spring in my clutch what all will i benifit from the spring now keep in mind i have a stock setup now :thinking: Thanks 

All help will and is appreciated

Ormudboy09


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

If you have EDLS on it yes....but you will need a secondary as well.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Only one problem . I cant get the secondary off . :thinking: . its like its stuck . there has been water in it before but drained right away . hmm what color secodary will i need . Thats just springs correct or not


----------

